# Difference Between Monochrome and Black & White



## topgear (Apr 27, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what is the difference between
monochrome and black & white images & printings.

It would be great if anyone can put some light on this topic
or provide some useful websites links about this topic.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 27, 2008)

First
*www.blackandwhitedigital.com/Theory/monochrome.html

Then
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grayscale
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monochrome


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2008)

@ NucleusKore
Thanks for the links


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 30, 2008)

You're welcome.................GOOGLE


----------

